# Black Zodiac Chant - Thir13en Ghosts



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

And what about dark chanting in general? LotR black elvish? Anything that sounds as if your life might get mildly bad when people start chanting it as you look up from the altar your unconcious body got tossed on???!?!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I found something that may work for you.
The Band Nox Arcana has a cd called Necronomicon. It has a few tracks of chanting. Track 10. Eldritch Rites, & track 19. Ritual of Summoning.
Link for samples.
http://www.monolithgraphics.com/darkrealms.html
Can order it direct online from them or if you can find it in retail stores, etc.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I have that one at home, let me look for it along with a couple other chant tracks and I'll PM ya when I find them.


----------

